

A little Chrome Store experiment - infocaptor
http://www.mockuptiger.com/mockups-personal-edition

======
infocaptor
Here is what we did

Modern browsers such as Chrome come with their own database system and one
such system is called as “localstorage“ "We singled out all the needed
database objects that are needed to create projects and mockups We redesigned
the system using only localstorage We kept the User Interface as it is. So now
the entire MockupTiger application is bundled into a single HTML file. No need
of a webserver or database system."

What do you think about the pricing?

